# KE-99 LACTO



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Has anyone tried KE-99 Lacto for constipation and if so how well does it work?Any info on this would be appreciated.Thanks-Stormy-


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

What is KE99-lacto?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

It's a probiotic,I really don't know much more about it.I was hoping that someone could tell me more.-Stormy-


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

I KE-99 Lacto but I forget to take it all the darn time!! But I don't think probiotics help with constipation anyways at least none I have taken have even made a dent!!Kellie


----------



## RossMan (Sep 1, 2002)

Hello,I went to a clinical nutritionist who convinced me to first try Flaxseed which did not work then the Probiotics in which I ordered the KE-99. I believe in Probiotics but the KE-99 strain is one of the strongest on the market and did not work for me. I tried the normal dosage for 3 weeks and then scaled back to half the dose for 10 days and was having lots of addl abdominal pain. I did notice a increase in bowel movements but the side effects pain was to much to bear so I discontinued. If taking this, I would start out with half the dosage and then gradually increase. I think everyones body reacts differently in regards to any type of digestive enzyme. Also check out the web site for the KE-99. Good Luck, if you have any addl questions, feel free to email me. Have been living with this ????? for 4 years and education and patience is the key. Ross


----------



## RossMan (Sep 1, 2002)

ADDL KE-99 INFO http://www.probiohealth.com The KE-99 LACTO Ingredient List is as follows, Each tablet contains: 5 billion live Lactobacillus casei strain (KE-99), Fructooligosaccharides (FOS, trehalose, vegetable-source capsule and stearic acid. Each capsule contains: 5 billion live Lactobacillus casei strain (KE-99), trehalose, Deextrose and magnesium stearate as a coating material.


----------



## 16649 (Nov 1, 2005)

I received the KE-99 LACTO capsules containing lactobacillus casei strains yesterday.I have been having massive IBS-Constipation for the last 6 yrs. Did gastroscopy, colonoscopy x-rays, u/s to exclude any other condition, also had some stool culture several times in the past.My initial treatment consisted of Alimix tablets, which was an intestina motility drug (worked for 1-2 weeks then stopped and used to give me a headache)Then i went onto osmotic laxatives and Importal, which caused me diarrhoea and extreme flatulence and gas. It was a bit better when i consumed it along with some high fiber cereal.Suddenly one day i tried agiolax, which is a mixture of fiber and senna. Since that day my life changed dramatically. I started going back to school, got a full time job, and picked up sports again.Only drawback is i had take one spoonfull of those agiolax seeds at night just after a good meal and before i went to bed.I swear i had some total colon cleansing episodes for yrs now using this thing.No side effects till today.Recently, 2-3 months ago i realised that it was very hard for me to visit the WC and defaecate when other people where in the house or when someone was close to the wc and making some kind of noise or making himself present in some way. Just the sensation that i wasnt alone and calm messed my intestinal motility completely.Above that i decided to take an extra step in sports and engage in an everyday basketball training session, which requires a very good condition of my colon. Till now i was doing allright most of the days, but not all, i still had some days in a week i didnt feel completely empty.Thus i decided to look deep into my problem once again to see if i could add something onto my diet to allieviate my condition or see if anything new is out in the market.I run across several products. Colon cleansers, Digestrin(looks very promising), IBS KIT, FiberMax Powder, FloraMax, zymeMax and some more less intriguing. and several more.I basicly ordered ALL of them to see by trial and error what works.One of them is this probiotic KE-99 LACTO capsule.I took 2 capsules yesterday after a meal. All day long i felt as if i was bloating inside or as if some type of massive yeast production was taking place. In the evening at basketball practice i couldnt even move. It was like a balloon inside of me. All night long i kept waking up and feeling my massive belly, i mean it was great before but this thing is like something extraordinary.Today after i had an pretty average to bad bowel movement, it took just a few minutes for my abdomen to feel ballooned again.I dont know why these people suggest this product is for constipation. I feel no gas, no motility nothing. IS it supposed to work on the long run? Like after a week two or a month of taking it?? And what am i supposed to do in the meantime?? Just sit home and wait for my belly to relax?? (which it doesnt seem to do anyways).I remember this agiolax seeds i took worked overnight thats why i stuck with them for 6 yrs now.Problem is i really wanna be completely healed(if it will be ever possible) or at least have normal great and allieviating bowel on a regular basis. Thats why i decided to spent time money and effort to try anything that may help.Anyone that has tried probiotics KE-99 LACTO, pls explain me why does this happen?? Why does it feel so bad, and how can they help with constipation when i dont feel any motility and no gas but just abdominal distension?? Is there supposed to be some time frame for my intestines to adapt to that l.casei strain and promote bowel movement??In their site they say that these KE-99 lacto capsules help against constipation but further down they say its the best against diarrhoea.. How can this be?? The same capsule both for constipation and diarrhoea??Last but not least?? Can intestinal spasms cause constipation or incomplete daefacation?? I was prescribed with this drug called Doralin (spasmolytic) to fight the spasms. Or will it slow down my intestines to a point where i will be constipated again to the max??Has any one tried Digestrin or any of the other products i mentioned before??PLS help me out, and give Agiolax a chance it might work for some of you.I can barely breathe at this point from the distension...............


----------



## 13338 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Nikola, Can you tell me where you got your Agiolax? It sounds like what Perdiem was made out of before they changed it. Perdiem was a combination of psyllium seeds and senna. It was the only thing that worked for me. I have one bottle left and am treating it like gold. Maybe this Agiolax would work for me. Thanks Deb


----------



## 23364 (Oct 6, 2005)

hi Nikola - I too am very interested in where you got Agiolax from? Please let us knowthanks gloria


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

I just noticed this post and was wondering if any of you found out about the agiolax and if it worked for you..Thanks so much


----------



## solonjk (Jan 8, 2009)

Search it online the company is called MADAUS that sells it in Germany you find it for sure. I live in greece and use it from pharmacies locally. Its a great help, but your life has to be sorted too in a way to alleviate your problem since all those functional problems are difficult to deal with drugs only, they encompass a diverse array of factors that affect bowel function, like neurotransmitter, cytokine and hormonal signals that get interrupted due to various reasons and in order to restore proper balance you must try hard. Drugs is not the only solution, even if angiolax is not even a chemical drug but plant derived substances


----------

